# Two U.S. Army Rangers killed in combat



## 275ANGER! (Aug 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brothers...



> PRESS RELEASE: Two U.S. Army Rangers killed in combat
> U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office
> 
> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 31, 2009)—Two Army Rangers died earlier this week during combat operations in Paktika Province, Afghanistan while serving with Company A,  1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.
> ...


http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090831-01.html


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 31, 2009)

R.I.P. BROTHERS!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 31, 2009)

Rest in peace, Rangers...


----------



## Brando (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Rangers


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Rangers.........

Thank you

Crip


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP, Rangers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 31, 2009)

Rest Well in the Halls of Valhalla, Rangers


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Rangers


----------



## tova (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Rangers.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP, Rangers.  Blue Skies, Soft DZs.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 31, 2009)

R.I.P. Rangers. Thank you for your sacrifice.

F.M.


----------



## SF4ever (Aug 31, 2009)

*True Warriors*

They fought a "hard fight - up close and personal" and are to remembered for that..... These Heroes gave it all. I pray God's mercy and grace on their familes and that they find comfort in knowing that these men were doing what few will ever choose to do.

I also would ask those that only post R.I.P. and other less than meaningful words to not. It does not give these Heroes the Honor and Respect they so deserve....


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP, Blue Skies and soft landings.  Valhalla has received two more of our warriors, and we have lost two of our finest.
Tonight I will drink a toast to their bravery, and comitment.


----------



## Henchman (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP 
Thanks for your service


----------



## dknob (Aug 31, 2009)

Dammit... This never gets any easier to see. Im glad they went out bringing destruction to those piece of shits.  Im from Orlando too, I hope they have a memorial/ceremony here as well for SSG Dahlke. Rest in peace and RLTW.


----------



## JJ sloan (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP. Thanks brothers.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP Ranger Brothers...



> “Staff Sgt. Dahlke and Pfc. Hario are heroes to their nation, the U.S. Army and their Families,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, 75th Ranger Regiment commander. “They embodied the Ranger Creed and all that is good, noble and honored in our Rangers.”



In their memory, this quote says it all.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP Rangers


----------



## Centermass (Sep 1, 2009)

Throw down your rucks and rest easy Rangers. You're MC and Valhalla has you now. Your ultimate sacrifice will never allow words to be equal of deed or accomplishment. You went before your time. 

Blue skies always

~S~


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZ2vcoMbIs[/ame]


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rest in peace SSG Dahlke and PFC Hario.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Rangers.  Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP Rangers! Thank You both!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP SSG Dahlke and PFC Hario 

Prayers out to your families and your brothers in arms

LL


----------



## 0699 (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP Rangers.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2009)

A pretty good article on SSG Dahlke I thought some would appreciate.

Blue Skies.

http://www.jacksonville.com/news/me...ksonville_soldier_among_2_dead_in_afghanistan


----------



## lancero (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP. RLTW.


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 3, 2009)

RIP SSgt. Dahlke and Pfc. Hario. My thoughts and prayers out to all the men with whom they served, and to their family and friends back at home...

RLTW.


----------



## JollyGreen (Sep 4, 2009)

Rest well Warriors.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rest In Peace Rangers..


----------



## varsity (Sep 5, 2009)

RIP brothers


----------



## Tricia (Sep 6, 2009)

RIP


----------



## elle (Sep 6, 2009)

Rest In Peace, prayers to your families.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 6, 2009)

6 tours!  Thats some commitment.

RIP.


----------



## SAWMAN (Sep 6, 2009)

May you rest in peace, brothers.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 6, 2009)

Rest easy Rangers, we've got the watch now.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 7, 2009)

RIP fellow Rangers!!!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> 6 tours!  Thats some commitment.
> 
> RIP.



 I have a friend on his 12th


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2009)

See you at the RP Brothers!


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 8, 2009)

Rest in Peace my brothers, for you your job is done, and as you stand there before the Almighty remind him that RLTW.. 

No words can bring relief from the pain that your family and your Ranger brothers have today, let it be known that SSG Dahlke and PFC Hario are today in the thoughts of thousands around the world and we are all sadden to know that 2 of America's finest are now with God. 
Brothers you have one last mission.. Kick in the Golden Doors, find your brothers, take a seat and watch from above as your brothers down here carry on with your memory in their hearts.


----------



## Hippy375 (Sep 8, 2009)

We may never hear the true details of how these two heroes died but rest assured they are sitting in a Patrol Base, are warm, are fed, and are loved by all. 

RLTW!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP my brothers.

RLTW!!!


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Dahlke was a great guy and what you'd consider to be a role model RANGER.  I never got to know him outside of the unit but he could of been 1SG of Aco one day; he was that good.  RIP buddy, "one for the airborne ranger in the sky".

And Hario, you were a cherry but could of been so much more, sorry your time ended so quick. "one for the airborne ranger in the sky".


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 10, 2009)

If anyone has Jason's family's address, or email, i'd appreciate a PM.  Jason and I we're friends, and trained together back in orlando before i went PJ and he became a Ranger.  

you're in my heart Jason.


----------



## dknob (Jan 12, 2010)

I just found out last night that SSG Dahlke graduated from the same school that I am currently going to. (University of Central Florida)

 Im gonna see what I can do to get a memorial on campus created for him.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 12, 2010)

dknob said:


> I just found out last night that SSG Dahlke graduated from the same school that I am currently going to. (University of Central Florida)
> 
> Im gonna see what I can do to get a memorial on campus created for him.



I know this is a short fuze, but putting it out there anyway.  

There will be a memorial for Staff Sergeant Jason S. Dahlke, Sergeant Roberto D. Sanchez and Private First Class Eric W. Hario. 

The Memorial Ceremony will be held January 14th, 2010 at 3:30 pm at the 1st Ranger Battalion Memorial,
(Behind Building Number 405)  248 Stephen Douglas Street, Hunter Army Airfield, Georgia

RSVP  (912)315-5608 or (912)414-5437

Uniform is Class A/Civilian Business Casual


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 13, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> “They embodied the Ranger Creed and all that is good, noble and honored in our Rangers.”


 
Rest in peace.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 18, 2010)

RIP Rangers


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jan 25, 2010)

RIP Dahlke and Hario, thank you for your sacrifice. God Bless and may he watch over you


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 17, 2010)

God Bless the Airborne Ranger in The Sky


----------

